# Honey turning solid...



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Okay I have 6-7 jars of honey from when I was beekeeping with my neighbor... they are turning solid all except one with the comb in it. I just get tired of putting it in warm water when I need to use it... any advice?


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

That's the only way to do it unless you boil it. However, boiling literally kills it and a lot of its good properties are gone. 

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Use it as a spread, use it to cook with and use it up and remember to store it at the normal tempura of a kitchen to slow down the granulation rate.
Also leave it granulated till you need some in the liquid state then use the warm water.

 Al


----------



## GeoCitizen (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Alleyyooper - you don't need to boil your honey to get to liquefy. Someplace around 140 degrees should do it. If it is recrystallizing quickly, you probably aren't letting the entire mix liquefy. Be patient. The solidification is actually a good sign. It means the honey is not highly refined and filtered. Honey of this type is better for you with very small grains of pollen within. Eventually even the highly refined, commercial store bought honey (that has almost zero pollen) will crystalize. Thank your neighbor for giving you the good stuff.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

*No where did I say to boil honey. I did say to use WARM WATER to get it back to a liquid state*.

I don't even go 100F with the warm water.



 Al


----------



## Adisiwaya (Nov 27, 2013)

Really good golden rod honey lol thanks.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Goldenrod honey does seem to crystallize quicker than most other honeys. It won't get nearly as hard as buckwheat will but remain grainy. I like it like that as I can scoop out a spoonful and not worry about dripping any on my beard. I also find that once a honey has crystallized and been warmed, it will return to crystals much quicker than before. However, that also may be due to not heating it beyond the minimum temperature. 

Martin


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Sell it as 'gourmet' honey spread!


----------

